# January races?



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

Thinking about coming out to visit my brother in Huntington Beach sometime in January. I looked at socalcycling.com and didn't see anything going on in January. Are there any cyclocross races still going on or is your cross season over also?


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Here's a couple oc cx races...*

http://www.celopacific.org/Cyclocross2004/sccxcalender2004_0913.doc

There's usually another cx race held at UC San Diego in January, but I haven't seen anything on it yet. It's been around for 25 years, so it would be a shame to see it disappear. Not sure how many people are willing to travel to Bakersfield (on the flyer from the above link) for a cx race - I'm sure as hell not.

As you found, the road schedule hasn't been posted for '05. Typically there are some TT's in January, but the first race is usually the first weekend in Feb.


----------

